# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Desaladoras

## Ergio

Hola a todos!!
Las desaladoras creo que van a tener un protagonismo muy importante en todo el litoral de levante y Andalucía. El cambio climático parece que ya es un hecho perfectamente demostrado. Convertir las desaladoras en generadoras de energía eléctrica sería un reto muy importante. Reunir en torno a las desaladoras industrias químicas que utilicen el Cloro y Sodio como materia prima, unido a la energía eléctrica generada a un precio de coste muy bajo. Puede ser un aliciente muy interesante para estas industrias. A la par, las aguas residuales de planta serían menos contaminantes y todos ganaríamos. Creo que los agricultores de las zonas litorales, incluso los del interior, deberían tener mas protagonismo en todo este tema.   No solo tendrían agua barata, también contarían con energía de bombeo para enviar el agua allá donde haga falta

----------

REEGE (26-ene-2016),termopar (25-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Aprovechar la salmuera generada por las plantas de desalinización mediante su empleo en otros procesos agroalimentarios, entre ellos, la elaboración de zumos concentrados. Esta es la idea que ha desarrollado un equipo de investigadores de la Universitat Politècnica de València en el marco del proyecto europeo Bri4food, en el que han participado también expertos del Imperial College de Londres y el TNO de Holanda (Organización para la Investigación Científica Aplicada, con sede en La Haya).
> 
> La propuesta presentada por los investigadores de la UPV ayudaría a reducir notablemente el consumo energético y los gastos derivados del proceso de obtención de zumos concentrados; al mismo tiempo, contribuiría a disminuir el impacto ambiental generado por las desaladoras como consecuencia del vertido al mar de las salmueras generadas.
> 
> La clave del proyecto reside en la aplicación de tecnologías de membrana para la obtención de zumos concentrados empleando para ello la salmuera generada en las plantas de desalación de agua de mar.
> 
> "Hoy, la obtención de zumos concentrados se basa en la aplicación de calor, lo que conlleva un elevado gasto energético. Aplicando tecnologías de membrana basadas en el uso de la salmuera de desalación, obtendríamos un zumo concentrado con menor gasto energético así como una salmuera diluida con una concentración similar a la del agua de mar que permitiría su devolución al océano sin generar un impacto medioambiental o su reintroducción de nuevo al proceso de desalación", explica Ángel Argüelles, investigador del Instituto de Ingeniería de Alimentos para el Desarrollo de la Universitat Politècnica de València.
> 
> Asimismo, en el marco del proyecto, los investigadores proponen una alternativa para el procesado de la pulpa de los cítricos que se genera durante la elaboración de zumos. En la actualidad esta pulpa se aprovecha para la elaboración de pellets para alimentación animal, que se obtienen mediante tratamientos térmicos. "Nuestra idea es llevar a cabo un proceso previo de pre-concentración mediante tecnología de membranas, aprovechando también la salmuera y que suponga un menor gasto energético", añade Argüelles.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...era-procedente

----------


## termopar

> Hola a todos!!
> Las desaladoras creo que van a tener un protagonismo muy importante en todo el litoral de levante y Andalucía. El cambio climático parece que ya es un hecho perfectamente demostrado. ...


Lo malo, la cantidad de improperios que se les ha echado a las desaladoras por motivos políticos. Y encima encareciéndolas para hacer negocio negro desde Aquamed. Va a costar en ciertas comunidades cambiarles la cara a estas instalaciones en las que además tenemos buena tecnología en España, y podemos exportar a medio mundo.

----------


## pablovelasco

*El cambio climático parece que ya es un hecho perfectamente demostrado. ...*

No, si eso está claro, lo que no está tan claro es que sea por mano del hombre... Por otro lado resulta curioso que hasta hace nada se hablaba de calentamiento global, y ahora el término políticamente correcto es cambio climático... Por si acaso no había calentamiento global, imagino...

*Creo que los agricultores de las zonas litorales, incluso los del interior, deberían tener mas protagonismo en todo este tema. No solo tendrían agua barata, también contarían con energía de bombeo para enviar el agua allá donde haga falta*

Ciertamente es interesante, lo que no está tan claro es que el agua sea barata... Y depender de subvenciones públicas no nos hace gracia a la mayoría. Otro problema es que no todos los agricultores de levante están cerca de la costa, y no está claro lo que costará en términos reales llevar el agua al interior.
Hay que añadir también que la calidad de filtrado del agua tiene que ser muy buena, si no cultivos como por ejemplo los cítricos, que son muy sensibles a la salinidad, pueden verse afectados.
De todas formas invertir en este campo es muy interesante, la verdad.

----------


## termopar

A su primera contestación (la llamo así por guardar un mínimo de respeto) le contesto con la gráfica de concentración de CO2 en el hielo y en mediciones directas durante los últimos 650000 años en la tierra:



 A su segundo "comentario", sólo le digo una cosa: 

el agua más cara es la que no existe y si le parece cara la que hay, no la use, es lo que hay.

----------

ben-amar (26-abr-2017)

----------


## Ergio

> Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...era-procedente


Hola Jonasino
Eso es un proceso de osmosis, tan viejo como la vida misma. Las moléculas de agua difunden desde un medio hipotónico hacia los hipertónicos aumentando de presión sobre la membrana del compartimento hipotónico.

Si el medio exterior es hipertónico con respecto al medio interno, sale agua de la célula por osmosis y eleva la tensión o presión osmótica. Por esto las personas hipertensas no deben consumir mucha sal.
Y quien se va  a beber tanto zumo???

----------

Jonasino (25-ene-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Gráfica de concentración de CO2 en el hielo y en mediciones directas durante los últimos 650000 años en la tierra


Fuente, por favor

----------


## pablovelasco

No me apetece entrar a debatir sobre si el cambio climático actual es antropogénico o no, de todas formas, parece que el ser escéptico con la corriente que afirma que el cambio climático actual es causa del hombre, y que sus causas son terribles, es poco menos que ofensivo o como poco, herético. Es una postura con argumentaciones en contra y a favor, no es un dogma de fe.

En cuanto al agua desalada, la verdad, si no consiguen un proceso que sea más barato, pueden ahorrarse la construcción de todas las desaladoras dedicadas a la agricultura. Tiene ud. razón, como es cara, no puedo usarla. Lo que me parece estúpido es construir desaladoras para la agricultura, sabiendo de antemano que los agricultores no podemos pagar el precio resultante.
Podría usarse el dinero para otras cosas con más futuro.

----------


## termopar

> No me apetece entrar a debatir sobre si el cambio climático actual es antropogénico o no,....


 pues es usted el que ha iniciado el debate y pone en duda estudios científicos, yo solo le muestro datos. Si le parecen poco evidentes pues es su problema.




> En cuanto al agua desalada, la verdad, si no consiguen un proceso que sea más barato, pueden ahorrarse la construcción de todas las desaladoras dedicadas a la agricultura.....


Se ponen desaladoras porque habrá agricultores que las soliciten y otros no. Si a usted no le hacen falta, perfecto. Si a usted no le sale rentable y prefiere no regar durante una sequía, perfecto, es su negocio. Y si no le salen las cuentas, pues a otro sector, a crear valor. Pero si están ahí es porque alguien ha solicitado agua no subvencionada, claro, porque el agua subvencionada, en general, no se puede tener desde la aprobación de la directiva marco del agua.

Y el que se use en unas u otras cosas depende enteramente de la política, de lo que usted o yo vote. Y, lamentablemente, los políticos en muchas ocasiones, no hacen caso a los técnicos, expertos o científicos.

Pd :la fuente de la gráfica de la concentración del CO2: Global Climate Change -- Earth Science Communications Team at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory/California Institute of Technology (data from NOAA) and Basquetteur - http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/ (data, as of 2015 03)

----------

ben-amar (26-abr-2017)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Se ponen desaladoras porque habrá agricultores que las soliciten y otros no. Si a usted no le hacen falta, perfecto. Si a usted no le sale rentable y prefiere no regar durante una sequía, perfecto, es su negocio. Y si no le salen las cuentas, pues a otro sector, a crear valor.*

Le adjunto una gráfica de un estudio que se hizo al respecto, es decir de hasta que precio del agua podría ser rentable la agricultura en levante, y hasta qué punto están dispuestos los agricultores a pagar más por el agua.

Archivo Adjunto 16469

S2-El caso de agricultores concienciados de la necesidad de agua de calidad aceptando un mayor precio para conseguirla. (mi caso, por ejemplo)
S3- Agricultor no concienciado que no considera que el agua limite su actividad ni por cantidad ni por calidad, cuyo objetivo es la obtención de beneficios a corto plazo.

Pues bien, puede comprobar que hasta los más concienciados de nosotros, por encima de 0,4e m3 no estamos dispuestos a continuar la explotación. Los beneficios no compensan el riesgo. Y no soy yo solo.

Tomando en cuenta el mismo trabajo, le puedo decir los cultivos que dejan de ser rentables a partir de cierto precio del agua. Esto es una* estimación propia* y no tan objetiva, pero la he realizado teniendo en cuenta mi experiencia en el sector.

Por encima de 0,08 - 0,1 deja de ser rentable el cultivo de arroz
Por encima de 0,1 - 0,12 dejan de ser rentables los cultivos extensivos, tanto de verano como de invierno. (Es decir los agricultores y regantes "tradicionales" digámoslo así)
Por encima de 0,25 - 0,3 dejan de ser rentables los frutales subtropicales 
Por encima de 0,3 - 0,35 dejan de ser rentables los cultivos de cítricos (naranja y limón)
Por encima de 0,4 dejan de ser rentables los frutales (Melocotoneros, albaricoqueros, nectarinos...)
Por encima de 0,45 - 0,5 (siendo optimistas) deja de ser rentable la horticultura al aire libre
Por encima de 0,5 solamente son rentables los cultivos bajo invernaderos, hasta 0,7-0,8 en el caso de algunos cultivos, aunque estas cifras habría que tomarlas con cautela pues los gastos en infraestructura son muy altos también.

Le hago notar que estos precios solamente pueden ser pagados en levante, debido a una mayor rentabilidad por m3 de agua de las cosechas. En otras zonas del país no podrían pagar ni una fracción de dichos precios. Si quiere leer el trabajo completo: http://www.publicacionescajamar.es/p...ico/4/4-50.pdf

Aún así soy partidario de continuar apoyando el agua desalada, que a medio-largo plazo será rentable. Hoy por hoy sin subvención no lo es, y no deseamos la mayoría depender de los gobiernos de turno, ni mucho menos de una UE cuya PAC claramente beneficia a los grandes latifundios cerealistas de Francia y Alemania.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-sep-2017)

----------


## termopar

Pues a mi ultima parte de mi párrafo me refiero de nuevo. Si no le salen las cuentas, habrá que esforzarse más con menos o buscarse la vida de otra forma. 

Lástima que no la hubiesen usado antes (en vez de echar pestes para su utilización) porque así la tecnología de desalación se habría abaratado. 
Lástima que algunos políticos se hayan beneficiado con sobrecostes en las desaladoras que ahora deben pagar los agricultores cuando una sequía fuerte se acerca.
Lástima no haber aprovechado y gestionado mejor los recursos hídricos cuando aún se podía. El agua de los embalses plurianuales es para la época de sequías, si se ha utilizado antes, error. Y ahora no hay ningún margen.

Y el problema permanente que hay es que cada vez hay menos agua a repartir dado que se espera que la península tenga (y tiene) cada vez menos recursos hídricos.
Así que no me gustaría estar en su lugar. O si lo estuviera, y no quiero invertir en nuevos desarrollos, compraría plantaciones en donde aun existan recursos hídricos, tierras fértiles y así competir con el resto con sus productos en igualdad de condiciones. Yo no echaría balones fuera y le culparía a los demás de mis penurias. Todos las tenemos. Buscaría soluciones, y si no, vea como exportan en Israel desde un desierto, sin agua ni desaladoras: http://2-learn.net/director/el-milag...-del-desierto/

----------


## Ergio

Lo ideal  es conseguir agua a un precio muy bajo. Incluso se podría llegar a generar energía eléctrica como subproducto y venderla al precio de tarifa regulada (0,08 KW). Para generar un kilovatio eléctrico mediante vapor flash (Agua muy pura) se pueden conseguir 0,15 litros de agua. Congelando se consiguen: 2 litros de agua (se requiere lavado de cristales). Con el motor criogénico se pueden lograr diferencias de entalpías suficiente para obtener altas velocidades de flujo en vapor y con temperatura del agua marina de unos 17ºC y se condensa a 10ºC. ¿Sería posible ganar 5 por m3 de agua en lugar de pagar por el? Ya tenemos un desierto en "casa" y otro mas al Sur, avanzando hacia nosotros......

----------


## termopar

Pero las imputaciones de costes de instalación y desarrollo están estudiados?

----------


## Ergio

No, aún no hay estudios sobre costes, ni tampoco desarrollo del ingenio. Solo estudios sobre su viabilidad desde la termodinámica. En principio estaba todo encaminado a la licuación del aire atmosférico mediante un ciclo cerrado con Helio-4 como gas de trabajo, y apoyado con Argón como vapor, realizando cambio de fase para realizar la operación de enfriamiento y calentamiento del Helio, entre las temperaturas de los 90 K y 45 K.
He entrado en contacto con departamentos de I+D en universidades, pero no quieren inventiva externa. Quieren dinero y además la idea, así se trabaja en este país, y así nos va.
Sería más fácil que alguna empresa del sector de las renovables se pueda interesar por la idea, o asociaciones de agricultores que tengan departamentos técnicos con lo que poder contactar y profundizar más sobre el tema

----------


## termopar

Eso me temía, los equipos y procesos a baja temperatura son costosos y de mantenimiento complejo. Las empresas de renovables no tienen capacidad de inversión salvo en su propio desarrollo y a los agricultores se lo tendrás que dar hecho. Difícil lo veo.

----------


## Ergio

Si, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Sé que es muy difícil encontrar empresas que pongan a su departamento técnico a realizar un estudio sobre una "idea" de uno de esos inventores que andan por ahí con lo del movimiento continuo y esas cosas. Si yo tuviera capacidad económica y medios para ponerlo en práctica lo haría. Si algún chino o árabe  se pone en contacto conmigo, muy gustosamente le entrego todo el estudio que tengo realizado y gratis.
Para este caso concreto no hace falta entrar en bajas temperaturas. El motor cumple su misión perfectamente con temperaturas por encima de los cero grados centígrados. El misterio está en como se pasa de un módulo a otro la energía térmica que no se convierte en trabajo. Todos los sistemas actuales tienen su foco "frío" por donde sale la energía térmica no convertida en trabajo, y lógicamente siempre hay un límite. El motor criogénico pasa la energía de un módulo a otro "horizontalmente" siguiendo una isoterma, de tal forma que energía y masa van disminuyendo exponencialmente.

----------


## Ergio

Saludos a todos los foristas,
Por aquí ando de nuevo mostrando algunas ideas sobre como se podría obtener agua por ósmosis y no solo a un precio competitivo, aunque lo competitivo sea algo indefinido, por que habría que preguntarse en que se va a utilizar el agua desalada. No me cabe la menor duda de que para solucionar el problema relacionado con el riego agrícola, tiene que haber una verdadera revolución tecnológica en este campo. Se puede ir parcheando, pero el verdadero problema seguirá existiendo y tal como van las cosas irá empeorando con el tiempo, si esto del cambio climático va en serio.

----------


## ben-amar

A mi humilde entender.
Se quiera o no se uiera, tarde mas o tarde menos, creo que el uso de las desaladoras sera inevitable, hasta el Tajo tiene su limite. Como se ha dicho, no hay agua mas cara que la que no existe.
Habra quien no la quiera tal cual sale y la quiera como si del mas dulce manatial brotara por que, segun dicen, perjudica a ciertos vegetales, bueno, que le pregunten a los israelies. Los israelies sacan buenas cosechas con un cierto grado de salinidad en el agua, y usando una minima parte de la que aqui se consume, aprovechan bien el poco, escaso, recurso hidrico del que disponen y consiguen desalar.

----------


## Ergio

Lo que hace falta es ingenio, y si además el que acompaña al ingenio es ingeniero; mucho más favorable aún. La dificultad es que los ingenieros trabajan para quien les paga y la agricultura siempre anda un poco a la "desbandada"

Aquí os dejo "algo" : Producir por ósmosis Y  vapor flash. Este último más ecológico para mineralizar y embotellar. Pagaría el precio del carburante del ciclo Brayton. O alguien se mueve o la agricultura en el levante esta muerta[ATTACH=CONFIG]18000

----------

frfmfrfm (28-ago-2017)

----------


## Ergio

Hola A todos:
Volviendo sobre el mismo tema aquí os dejo un nuevo dibujo sobre una idea más de como poder abaratar el m3 producido por Ósmosis Inversa y vapor Flash. 
Se trata de la instalación de un central térmica de Ciclo Combinado "anudada" eléctricamente a los parques eólicos. Cuando la eólica se excede en producción y puede aparecer el "efecto caníbal", el sistema de turbinas de la central lleva aparejado un ciclo Brayton invertido que hace de bomba de calor. Un kilovatio eléctrico eólico se puede convertir en 2,5 kilovatios térmicos que posteriormente parte de ellos son transformados en energía eléctrica y térmica condensador de vapor.[ATTACH=CONFIG]18015

----------


## perdiguera

Será cierto, pero de verdad es difícil de digerir para legos.

----------


## Jonasino

Tengo mis dudas de la eficacia

----------


## Ergio

Buenos, días:
La verdad es que tenéis razón. Poner unos dibujos y pretender que todo se entienda sin dar más explicaciones puede ser hasta una falta de consideración y respeto. Trataré de  extenderme sobre el tema. Creo que un esquema de bloques con todo detalle en cuanto energía, temperaturas, y sobre todo el objetivo final que se pretende, teniendo como base la materia prima, o el principal agente: El agua. Creo que no se esta dando la importancia que se merece la Agricultura. Sin agua; no hay vida y sin Agricultura no hay futuro.
Si el turismo "cae" solo nos quedará el campo. En la próxima entrada daré más detalles.
Gracias y perdonad.
Hola!!...Lo siento pero no voy a seguir con el tema. Me he tirado una hora respondiendo con cálculos y demás. Y cuando envió el mensaje no puedo hacerlo por que no tengo permiso. Recargo y cuando vuelvo lo he perdido todo. Así no se puede trabajar. Lo siento
Saludos

----------


## Ergio

Hola,
De nuevo por aquí con más dibujos. Solo ideas. Construir la máquina, hacer pruebas y todo eso, se sale con mucho de mi presupuesto, pero nada hay que pagar por exponer ideas; menos mal.
Saludos Aquí os dejo más material sobre el tema: Agua potable a coste cero$. Además posibilidad de bombear a zonas áridas de la meseta. Los agricultores deberían asociarse para convertirse en productores de agua potable y energía eléctrica, y serían los dueños del mundo.
No me cansaré de repetir, que una desaladora se puede convertir en una central eléctrica o viceversa. Lo que más costará creerse es el tipo de combustible que utilizan sus máquinas. No es difícil averiguarlo. En el dibujo aparecen presiones, masa., temperaturas, etc. Yo no patento ni hago prototipo. Yo lanzo la idea. Para todo el mundo que quiera analizarla. Una asociación de agricultores debería interesarse por este tema. Me imagino que tendrán ingenieros que puedan asesorarles. Si la agricultura puede tener agua abundante para sus tierras, y energía eléctrica para sus fabricas, que más puede desear???. Y además poder bombear a la meseta  y ampliar sus cultivos. Producir energía eléctrica y agua potable sin límite. Amén
Sin aditivos, sin membranas, más complicado pero muy efectivo respetuoso con el medio. La salmuera rechazada llevará el contenido máximo de sal permitido por m3. Las desaladoras se convierten en generadoras de energía eléctrica. También sería posible producir agua potable para consumo mediante congelación y producir por medio de Osmosis Inversa para otros consumos.

----------


## Ergio

> gracias por la informacion amigo
> http://hidroterm.com.ve/motoreselectricosvenezuela.html


Gracias a ti, anniel.
Si estás interesado en el tema no dudes en pedirme más información.

----------

